# Galveston surf



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just arrived in time to see what looks like pretty rough nasty surf??? Don't have a chance to get down too often. Y'all pray for the wind to lay down. Gonna try to catch anything that will bite tomorrow. Would like to yak some baits out not sure if I can get that done with my wife and girls? I'm staying just west of Jamaica beach, anyone on fish of any kind? Thanks!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm sorry to inform you it going to be windy and nasty all weekend bud.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Rough*

I need to start some kind of service, I'll tell everyone where I'm going fishing, that way they don't have to waste their time??? Oh well, you definitely won't catch any riding the lawmower or building fence!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

You probably can catch the beloved slime monster (gafftop). They are actually not bad

eating, just bleed them.


----------



## chingy (Jan 14, 2008)

you should try the pass. water looks ok by the bridge. i caught a sheephead and some whiting yesterday


----------



## chingy (Jan 14, 2008)

sand is soft so make sure you go the back way.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like is going to be windy and nasty weekend...Good Luck!


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just have to make the best of it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

ras308 said:


> Just have to make the best of it.


You're right! You are already there. Try rollover. Also wading the wayside behind rollover is great on an incoming tide.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

When the surf is blow out, I go behind the pass and wade fish. If no action is there across the SLP and fish Christmas Bay. Now if your not after Trout I would just catch some bait if you have a cast net or purchase some fresh dead shrimp, mullet or buy some live bait and take what ever the surf offers.


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

The surf is perfect today if you wanna catch some bull reds. Depended on the type of yak you have you could still possible yak some baits out for sharks depended on your confidence in the yak. But you can't go wrong casting baits for reds, still can hook up on sharks and jacks.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I didnt have any luck. Yesterday I had trouble even getting shrimp off the hook? Didnt get the yak off the rack, it was too rough for the help I had? Better luck next time.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

It was tough fishing yesterday on Bolivar and at the Gun Emplacement on Galveston too. Got skunked. I saw one guy at Rollover lose about a 40" red. He kept trying to net it and after the 4th try it got off. Current was strong. I couldn't keep my bait in place using a spider weight. Topwater was useless near the bridge. One guy was cleaning up on flounder at the end of the pass though. Lucky. Heh.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

I was down Sunday for a baseball showcase and the surf was absolutely rollin... Also there was lots of seaweed piled up on the beach


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Wind is supposed to start backing off tomorrow. High P coming in.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Sometimes but not always the bull reds will bite pretty fare in rough rollin surf this time of year right at daylight and right before dark. If it is to rough to yak or the seaweed is to thick to put out a lot of line just wade out on the first bar and toss some chunks of mullet in the gut. They feed close in to the beach sometimes if its rollin and churnin.You just gotta try it to see if they are in. I have had bunk days and great days like this you just never know when its rough and dirty and windy. You can always try the IC Canal behind the old water slide by Danay's Donuts on Bolivar Penninsula with some finger mullet or some shrimp, you can hit the croakers and sand trout in there most of the time, just follow the dirt road back and dont get stuck. There is a huge gator in the first pond north of the highway, been in there for a year or so now. Lots of bait in the little cut between the big and little pond if you cast net. Toss them out free swimming, hook and bait only , just outside the rocks and vegetation along the south canal bank. Specks are in there sometimes along with the panfish.


----------

